# Icd9



## DEBRA WEAVER (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is an ICD9 code for  "DRY HEAVES"?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Feb 6, 2013)

No there is no it would just be coded as nausea alone 787.02


----------

